# NJ drivers - does your insurance policy have a rideshare endorsement?



## mak248 (Mar 30, 2016)

On April 11, 2016, Farmers will become one of the first major carriers to begin offering a new Rideshare Endorsement with the launch of Farmers Smart Plan Auto. With this endorsement, rideshare drivers can avoid a potential gap in coverage by extending their personal auto policy coverage when they are logged in and waiting for the next ride.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Quoted $550 a month by Farmers rideshare.

Unaffordable. Game over. NJ rideshare killed.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

StOOber said:


> Quoted $550 a month by Farmers rideshare.
> 
> Unaffordable. Game over. NJ rideshare killed.


huh? I was quoted $38 a month for the rideshare endorsement.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> huh? I was quoted $38 a month for the rideshare endorsement.


In NJ for a new car with full insurance, as a driver using rides haring apps, $550.00 a month.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

StOOber said:


> In NJ for a new car with full insurance, as a driver using rides haring apps, $550.00 a month.


I have a 2009 Honda Civic (I own it) and pay $38 for Farmers rideshare endorsement. Personal insurance with Farmers is $140+plus rideshare endorsement $179 (give or take w/ taxes etc)

Not sure where you're getting $550/monthly


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I have a 2009 Honda Civic (I own it) and pay $38 for Farmers rideshare endorsement. Personal insurance with Farmers is $140+plus rideshare endorsement $179 (give or take w/ taxes etc)
> 
> Not sure where you're getting $550/monthly


Brand new car, a lease, insurance plus collision and theft. Not an older car you don't gaf about.


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

Very interesting post! I'm (obviously) new to Uber and planning to lease a car new, 2016 Toyota Camry LE Hybrid through Uber's BAMA financing (they've already approved the loan, even given my really bad credit rating.) However.....when I started looking into proper insurance that will cover ALL 3 Periods listed in the post below, I hit a brick wall.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-and-lyft-car-insurance.60340/

The Prudential Plymouth Rock agent that I was (eventually unsuccessfully) working with was kind enough to refer me to a Farmer's agent in Central Jersey. I've left a message and will discuss the Farmers RideShare Endorsement with them tomorrow. I will follow up this post with the results of my inquiries with Farmers with full details here. (If in fact the RideShare Endorsement for a new, leased car is in the $550.00 range then that will price me out of the game as well as I will NOT go to work with gaps in my insurance. Regardless of the results, I will post the information here.)


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Uber is a great way to make a couple hundred a week as a 2nd job to help fill in the gaps.


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Uber is a great way to make a couple hundred a week as a 2nd job to help fill in the gaps.


Couldn't agree with you more, Kerplunkenstein :

To start, I may just work Thursdays through Sundays....enough to pay for the car, and see how it goes from there.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm not sure if you're allowed to driver Uber/Lyft if you're leasing. Definitely check w/ the insurance company and bank/and or car dealership.


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I'm not sure if you're allowed to driver Uber/Lyft if you're leasing. Definitely check w/ the insurance company and bank/and or car dealership.


no...100% not allowed... unless it's farmers... for 550 a month... at 85 cent a mile... it makes no sense


----------



## UberNoobie58 (May 28, 2016)

JerseyBoy911 said:


> no...100% not allowed... unless it's farmers... for 550 a month... at 85 cent a mile... it makes no sense


My two cents..I was approved for UBER/BAMA leasing, but denied Farmers insurance w/rideshare endoresement -- because of my lousy credit rating.


----------

